# newbie question on amounts of hop flowers to add



## Chookers (27/11/15)

I have been looking and cant seem to find any advice on how to calculate the amounts of hop flowers to add to a small BIAB batch of Summer Ale, using the Nelson Sauvin hop flowers..

My batch would be 11.5L final volume. I don't want it to be very bitter. I guess as bitter as a corona or even extra dry would be acceptable.

And times and amounts of additions, to get a nice fruity flavour.

Im sorry if these questions have been answered already.. I have my grain, my pots and my fermenter all standing by waiting for me to get properly organised before I start the mess making.

thoughts Please..


----------



## evoo4u (4/1/16)

Deafening silence - you dared to ask a question of the FHF - Fresh Hop Fraternity h34r: .

I posted some queries about using fresh Nugget hops a couple of days ago, and it seems that without testing, trial and error is the go! I did find an old link to an article on hops and harvesting:
http://morebeer.com/brewingtechniques/library/backissues/issue2.3/montell.html

So off you go - brew brew brew, trial & error, and when you've got it all sorted, you too can join the FHF and take the vow of silence  .


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/1/16)

Chookers said:


> I have been looking and cant seem to find any advice on how to calculate the amounts of hop flowers to add to a small BIAB batch of Summer Ale, using the Nelson Sauvin hop flowers..


Nelson Sauvin is very strong, so go a bit gentle with it.

Or just add shit loads .

The FHF membership is only open to those that show no fear ( or have no taste buds left  )


----------



## evoo4u (22/1/16)

Casting aside the fear factor, I boiled up a brew today using 128g fresh Nugget and 30g Williamette pellets (22.5 litre batch with 5kg grain). With nothing to go on, and bugger-all guidance from those who might have trod this path before, I'll be interested to see how it turns out.

Smelt amazing! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Yob (22/1/16)

If you have the %AA of the hops it's easy to work out, trial and error comes from home grown where the aa units are unknown


----------

